# Happy New Year!



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I want to wish everyone on this board “HAPPY NEW YEAR!”. I have had been through some deaths and family troubles in the past couple of years, so I haven’t stayed in touch. To any new members, I want to let you know that this site was an invaluable resource for me. Thanks to members of this site, I kept my baby girl, Poopy (to those who remember, I tried to change her name to “Poppy,” but “Poopy” has more of the “coo” sound to it and she responds to that name – not to mention that Poopy is a very appropriate name). Life wouldn’t be the same without Poopy. I just want to summarize the advice given to me from members of this web site – people who know more about pigeons than I will ever know in my life. If people on this board hadn’t convinced me that pigeons could be happy indoor pets, Poopy wouldn’t be with me now. Poopy found us when she landed in our garage while my husband was working and, after feeding her, she refused to leave our house. She’s been part of my family for over 3 years now. As an indoor bird without a cage, she’s a LOT of work, but more than worth it. She lives in my office. I recommend “Poop Off” and lots and lots of newspaper to those who have indoor pigeons. Poop Off can be purchased from Foy’s and even Amazon or Ebay. It literally dissolves pigeon poop. CALCImineral (which I purchase from Foy’s) has kept Poopy healthy and strong and she lays eggs approximately every two weeks. Indoor pigeons don’t get enough calcium from sunlight, so they need a supplement. I thought that Poopy was a male until she laid eggs about 6 or 8 months after living with us. According to her band, she was a baby when she found us, so we really weren’t sure of her gender. Her owner refused to take her back after one of the nice people on this board contacted him through the information on her leg band. I believe that it is very important to make sure that indoor pet female pigeons be given a calcium supplement. Before the people here recommended a calcium supplement, Poopy’s waddle started looking brown and dull. She went through a very difficult and obviously painful first molting. Since giving her vitamins and calcium, her molting stages are very mild. She loses a ton of feathers, but she doesn’t bleed or have huge bald spots. She doesn’t have a mate (other than me), so her eggs aren’t fertile. To those who discover they have a female pigeon, don’t be alarmed when you discover huge mounds of stinky pigeon poo (some of Poopy’s looked like cat poop). They result from pigeons nesting for long periods of time – “nesting poops.” I was terrified the first time I saw the huge poops. I thought she was extremely sick. Poopy is so healthy now. I feed her flax seeds, Foy’s pigeon feed and pigeon candy in moderation. I also give her the calcium supplement. I add Vanhee eucalyptus bath salts purchased from Foy’s to keep her feathers and skin in good condition. She loves her “spa” baths. I change her bath water ever couple of days. She also LOVES string cheese, and I feed her little pieces in moderation. I’ve learned that pigeons will eat almost anything, but just try to make sure that most of the food they eat is vegetables and seed. Also, please check out the feeding and water containers on Foy’s. Pigeons are very messy, but the containers keeps the messes minimal. Poopy took a long time to come around and trust me, but she sits on my lap and shoulders now and I can’t keep her off me. She cleans my ears and face and has bonded with me in ways that I never knew a bird could bond with a human. She has so much character. A warning to people with female pigeons though – they go through very aggressive stages and can be as mean as they are loving during their nesting stages. They can’t really hurt you though (except maybe emotionally). They will peck and peck and try to hurt, but they are just hormonally charged. 



Again, thanks again to ALL of you. You are the reason Poopy is a happy, healthy part of my family. I wish all of you the best and I hope others will consider adopting a pigeon.

Teresa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy New Year, Teresa and Poopy! Thank you for the update and for giving Poopy a loving home!

Here's hoping that 2008 is a better year for you!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank for the wonderful update on Poopy.
Happy New Year, I wish you this one will be a wonderful one.

Reti


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you all again. I hope everyone on this board has a wonderful New Year and I'm going to try to be more active on the board in 2008.


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

And a very Happy New year from `over the pond`.Best wishes from r-m-b.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your Poopy reminds me so much of Mr. Squeaks, as he, too, is a Blue Bar.

He also ACTS like your Poopy...WITHOUT the egg laying! BUT, he does go in to daddy mode and sits on his egg in his basket for hours at a time. He, too, will have big more stinky poops during this time. 

When mate mode comes around, things return to "normal." He can be VERY lovable and an absolute terror when protecting his egg!

BTW, have you considered reading about Boni Bird's PGWear...her diapers for pigeons? They work VERY well and are custom made so you don't have to worry about getting the wrong size. And, this is one reason, I'm sure, that the pijies adjust to them so well!

Wishing you both all the BEST and a TERRIFIC 2008 with Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I had no idea that male pigeons "nest"! Do you give Mr. Squeaks dummy eggs or does he just pretend that he has eggs?

Hugs and scritches to you and everyone here and wishing you the best for 2008!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TeresaL said:


> I had no idea that male pigeons "nest"! Do you give Mr. Squeaks dummy eggs or does he just pretend that he has eggs?
> 
> Hugs and scritches to you and everyone here and wishing you the best for 2008!



Actually, Teresa, Cindy (AZWhitefeather) was kind enough to give me an extra basket and wooden egg for Squeaks. This was before he became SERIOUS about egg sitting!   

Before he received his wooden egg, he kept trying to "nest" on the white rounded end of a table leg! His wooden egg took care of that!   

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Ms. Poops looks a lot like the infamous Mr. Poopzilla! they'd probably be a perfect match for each other: both are blue bars, house pigeons and excell at turning people's places into guano city  

On the other hand, it might be better if these two didn't mate and create offspring: given the two parents, I shudder to think of what the result would be.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Happy New Year to you as well, Teresa. I hope it's full of everything positive for you & Poopy.  

Appreciate the update. Poopy's beautiful.  
When I saw the picture of her in the basket, I thought of Mr. Squeaks. 
They both have that very '_proud_' look about them.  

We look forward to hearing more update & seeing you as time permits.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ryannon said:


> Ms. Poops looks a lot like the infamous Mr. Poopzilla! they'd probably be a perfect match for each other: both are blue bars, house pigeons and excell at turning people's places into guano city
> 
> On the other hand, it might be better if these two didn't mate and create offspring: given the two parents, I shudder to think of what the result would be.


ROFLMAO...my, my, my Jonathan...you always have a _way_ with words.

Poopy and PZ DO sound like a match made in heaven...unfortunately, given the geographical distances, looks like a "doomed" long distance relationship...mmmm, then again, there ARE "seed holes!"

However, let us NOT forget Boni Birds and her answer to "guano city"...*PGWEAR!! *   

Hugs and Scritches

Shi
& Squeaks (who says, "what goes IN must come OUT! Besides, MY mate needs her "poop exercises!")


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

You all make me laugh! It's amazing that a male bird would make an "egg" from the rounded end of a table leg. Now if that egg hatched, you would have a serious problem.

I love the name "Poopzilla"! I know that Poopy would be a wonderful mother, but I agree that it wouldn't be a great idea to mate a bird like Poopy with a bird like Poopzilla. Yikes! We'd have to hire a full time maid just for the pigeons. How can a bird that probably weighs one pound poop two pounds a day? It's just incredible. 

Thanks for the nice wishes for 2008. Again, I wish the best for all of you!

I really do plan to check out that PGWEAR.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL!!

Yes, that IS a mystery...1 lb pij; 2 lbs poop! However, one must consider how MUCH goes in... Now, I'm sure that you and I, Teresa, feed our pijies their fair share...

However, with Poopzilla, I have a feeling that not only does PZ get pij food, but I would be willing to bet that PZ has his OWN place setting at the table and joins Jonathan at meals times for EXTRA goodies!!

And Jonathan wonders about all that poop...mmmm, doesn't take a rocket scientist...   

Shi

P.S. At least Squeaks KNEW that an egg was rounded and white even tho he never grew up in the "real" world! Smart pij...probably why he REALLY took to his nest basket WITH EGG!


----------

